# Dull straw-like fur?



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody’s fur looks dull and straw-like to me lately. ??? It’s usually glossy, soft and rich looking. He eats good food, Wellness super 5 mix lamb, barley and salmon. He takes one Dasuquin with MSM glucosamine chondroitin every day.

Is there an oil I could put on his food or vitamin pill I could give him to help improve his coat? Or does the fur get a bit dull with aging?
Thanks for any advice.
Connie


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It might be time to test Thyroid function.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm. If it's a sudden change and nothing in his diet has changed along with it, a trip to the vet may be in order. I agree with Swampcollie - if you test thyroid, you can have it sent to Dr Jean Dodds (Home), she'll send you a personalized interpretation of the results. The low end of normal is still too low for a golden, and it's an easy fix with an inexpensive pill. 

As for supplements, I have used coconut oil in the past, and currently I'm using an Omega 3-6-9 supplement. Our breeder swears by sunflower oil. Her dogs each get about an eighth of a teaspoon with each meal.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreeing with above. Also, I've heard wonderful things about fish oil for dogs.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Is he outside during the summer a lot? A sunburnt coat can look dull. I have noticed a difference between my 8 year old and my 2 year old's coats as well. I would have to guess the coats change as they age. Both are not in the sun and eat very high quality food.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe you want to check his stool for evidence of tapeworm or other worms. That can cause a dull, wiry coat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Could be thyroid.... but coats also change with aging.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

A vet check with blood work seems to be in order.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

The best thing for these guys is virgin coconut oil on their food everyday and fish oil!! 
Look at acv/ coconut oil post. Awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

